# Stall Gates?



## GypsyGirls15 (Nov 19, 2014)

So we're looking at possibly buying a small farm, and one of the properties we like has "doors" on their stalls that are like this image:










So nothing at the bottom, just these hung up. I'm looking for those who have used them for any feedback (positive or negative) as they're not the traditional stall fronts I'm used to.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I've seen these at shows when a stall is provided but the individual barn supplies the closure for the opening.
Lightweight in design they work well.

Ones I've seen used in "home" barns were adjusted for the individual stall occupant.
So for a small horse or pony it would be lower to the ground so they not crawl out underneath.

They also make these doors without a yoke, so a straight edge all the way around and then again with a yoke opening and a longer overall height...here are several styles and pricing from just one supplier.
Available from many "stable suppliers and manufacturers" and don't forget going with wood half-doors or sliders and full length heavy welded wire....
_DoverÂ´s Stall Gates | Dover Saddlery
Large Stall Gate with Yoke | Dover Saddlery
Dover's Yoke Stall Screen | Dover Saddlery
Stall Gate with Yoke | Dover Saddlery

:runninghorse2:...
_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a couple of bads boys who would lift those right off their hinges.


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

I have these exact same doors at my barn, they've held up for a very long time, they're lightweight so that you can open them easily, but heavy enough that there's no way a horse could lift them off their hinges. They're a good option.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

natisha said:


> I have a couple of bads boys who would lift those right off their hinges.


OK... I've not used these exact gates so _*have a question...*_

_Don't you "install" these like you would any gate with one "pin" placed upward and the other facing downward?_
That is the way my pasture gates, cyclone fence gates in my backyard and my stall gates are done...the way we did ours at least.
No way, no how is the horse going to get that gate off the way mine are installed...
I was able to change the pin position on all my gates....

Some of my gates actually have a third pin position so we have up and down facing pin positions....
Used screw eyes to hang the stall gates on....simple and strong!
:runninghorse2:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I have 2 of these exact same gates:









Yes, a horse can get their knee under them and lift them off. 

I have put a washer and nut on only one of the 2 posts, and that keeps them secure.

The picture is when they were new to me. I found them at an old race barn piled in an old room, they had replaced all their stalls with ones that extended further down towards the ground. 

They were the best 2 of the lot, gave them $15 for both. My husband sanded them down and painted them green. Note that he probably should not have painted the threads but that was before we found out they would come off so easily and would need a nut put on. We just put big screw eyes in the door jam and dropped them in, then added the one washer and nut.

Been in use for about 10 years now.


----------



## GypsyGirls15 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the quick feedback...good to know they're a safe option and replacing the stall doors wouldn't be an added task should we purchase the place.


----------

